# Has anyone used Eveready golf cart batteries from Sams?



## ga2500ev (Apr 20, 2008)

I'm figuring that I'll have to start with a new battery pack. The Eveready GC-2 6V batteries at Sams are rated at 225 AH, 69 lbs, and cost $75 each including the core charge.

Has anyone used them in a pack? How well do they do?

Any other ideas for cost effective building of a battery pack?

Thanks,

ga2500ev


----------



## talonts (Apr 11, 2008)

ga2500ev said:


> I'm figuring that I'll have to start with a new battery pack. The Eveready GC-2 6V batteries at Sams are rated at 225 AH, 69 lbs, and cost $75 each including the core charge.
> 
> Has anyone used them in a pack? How well do they do?
> 
> ...


I haven't used them myself, but they're on the top of my list for my 24V mower conversion, IF I verify I can fit 4 under the hood with everything else.

If you Google the U2200, I think you'll find various discussions on their use in EVs over the last several years. Supposedly the GC-2s are equivalent to the Interstate U2200s.


----------

